

An 'Unknown' Co-Founder Leaves After 20 Years of Glory and Turmoil (1997)  - sinzone
http://www.nytimes.com/1997/09/01/business/an-unknown-co-founder-leaves-after-20-years-of-glory-and-turmoil.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm

======
mbreese
So that's where the dummy contact "John Appleseed" comes from...

------
callmevlad
I wonder how different the world would be if IBM did indeed buy Apple in the
mid-90s.

~~~
wanorris
The idea of the replacement for the original Mac OS being sourced from within
IBM (instead of from NeXT) is flatly scary. OS/2 is the most obvious source,
and it actually had quite a few strengths, but it's really hard to imagine it
being an elegant replacement for Macs, just as it's hard to imagine Apple
turning things around without Jobs at the helm. Really, I don't imagine much
of Apple would still be around at all.

So unless we imagine Linux storming the gates, I guess that would mean
_Microsoft vincit omnia_. And without Apple, smartphones would likely still be
niche Blackberry variants for heavy email users and such. Certainly the advent
of tablets as popular consumer devices seems unlikely.

Wow, the technology world might be pretty different.

~~~
mechanical_fish
There are always lots of problems with these counterfactual scenarios. For one
thing, if Apple had gone ahead and disappeared they wouldn't have been around
to compete with. It's hard to imagine what would have become of, say, the BeOS
in a world without Apple because in practice Apple _did_ survive, and stole
all of Be's oxygen.

It is important to remember that computing trends are driven by manufacturing.
Even if Apple had gotten taken apart and Steve Jobs had (improbably) taken up
bass fishing, processors would still have gotten smaller and more efficient,
batteries would have continued to improve, displays would have been built.
Touchscreen devices would have eventually arrived. Hard drives would still
have gotten larger and cheaper on schedule; flash memory would still have
gotten cheap enough to build SSDs. And these trends would have encouraged the
growth of, say, pure-digital delivery of movies and music - Apple didn't
invent the MP3, or Napster, and they famously didn't invent the portable MP3
player.

What Steve Jobs did was see all the trends very clearly, realize the products
that they would eventually enable, and just steer straight towards those
products with ultimate focus. But the trends were still there. These things
were going to happen. It's true that some of them might have arrived years or
even decades later, though, and with a lot less flair.

~~~
wanorris
BeOS is a good point. And even if Be itself didn't change the world, there
might have been flocks of Apple refugees who moved on to make something else
wonderful. So perhaps many of the same things would have happened if another
player had developed to fill an Apple-like niche.

As far as the technologies you mention go, they would have happened, but
without Apple (or a sufficiently Apple-like player), they would have happened
differently. Most of the other things you're talking about happened before
Apple got to them. I had a Creative Labs Nomad -- it was cool to have, but the
user experience kinda sucked. Sony and Toshiba in particular have a long
history of making great thin and light computers that have generally fallen
outside mainstream consumer price points, and many of these predate the
original MacBook Air, nevermind the current generation ones. There were a
variety of touchscreen phones that predate the iPhone, such as those based on
WinMo. I had one or two. They tended to be unreliable and have errant apps
that could wreck your whole system, so the UX kinda sucked.

What Jobs's Apple was great at, especially with iOS, was distilling things
down so that they were simple and friendly and had really good judgement about
what to include, what to leave out, and how much control to expose to the
user. The net result was that lots of technologies that were slowly happening
anyway suddenly became massively popular because Apple managed to build the
perfect product for a mass market.

And as I say this, keep in mind that there's not a single Apple device that I
use on a daily basis. I use Windows and Android happily, and wouldn't trade my
current setup for any of the fine products that Apple makes. But simply by
existing and releasing the products they did, Apple made Windows and Android
better. Windows tablets had a lousy experience and sold poorly, and Apple
completely redefined what it means to be a tablet with the iPad. Now Microsoft
has delivered an awesome preview of Win 8 tablets, which would never have
existed without the iPhone. Android and Windows Phone would be very different
if the iPhone had never come to market and demanded that everyone rethink the
idea of the smartphone.

That's what I was trying to get at. Hopefully it makes more sense this go
around.

------
ianterrell
Apple's first president was named Michael Scott.

~~~
wanorris
As noted in the article:

"When the company dismissed its first president, Michael Scott, in 1981, for
example, Mr. Markkula, agreed to cede the title of chairman to Mr. Jobs and
become Apple's president -- but only until a permanent chief executive could
be hired. That took two years, but when Mr. Jobs hired John Sculley in 1983,
Mr. Markkula quickly stepped aside, though he remained on the Apple board."

------
a5seo
Another example showing why the valuation formula, "add $1M in value per
hacker, subtract 500k per MBA," holds.

------
ricardobeat
The "real" story on the floppy drive:
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Hide_Under_This_Desk.txt)

Usually the expressions "gave the go ahead", "instructed", "supervised", "was
instrumental" mean the person in question didn't do shit.

~~~
nir
That's the story of the Mac floppy, the article refers to the Apple II one. If
by "didn't do shit" you mean he didn't actually hold the soldering iron,
you're missing a lot.

~~~
rmason
When Woz spoke at Michigan State in May I heard him tell the story of how he
built the original floppy drive for the Apple II.

Woz wanted to go to Las Vegas for a show (Comdex?) and was told if the floppy
drive was ready by then he could go. He said after working for days he took a
break and that's when the solution just came to him. He said with a big smile
Vegas was great!

~~~
wallflower
The full, amazing story of Woz hacking a floppy drive is in his Founders at
Work interview.

One of my favorite interviews in JL's book.

<http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html>

~~~
jforman
"You have all these waiting periods, and it was just too awkward and too slow.
So Mike [Markkula] said we needed two things: a floating point Basic (that's a
Basic with decimal points, which I didn't have) and a floppy disk."

Sounds like a meaningful contribution to me.

